# Under Pressure Espresso - Sutton Coldfield



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Under Pressure Espresso has been open nearly a year now in Sutton Coldfield & Matt is just a fantastic guy serving fantastic coffee with immense passion & pride!

He's had a lot of great reviews in the last year but just saw this one which I really thought summed up what he was doing and thought I'd share









http://www.coffeenstuff.com/blog-native/2015/6/18/under-pressure-1


----------



## coffeenstuff (Aug 29, 2015)

mrsimba said:


> Under Pressure Espresso has been open nearly a year now in Sutton Coldfield & Matt is just a fantastic guy serving fantastic coffee with immense passion & pride!
> 
> He's had a lot of great reviews in the last year but just saw this one which I really thought summed up what he was doing and thought I'd share
> 
> ...


Finally tracked this down. This is my review. I was getting a steady feed of additional site traffic from here, but wasn't sure exactly where on the forum. Thanks for posting. It really is a great place too


----------

